# Is the central heating meant to shake the house?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

We had new central heating installed last year, I don't know about central heating at all, i think we have a condensing boiler (if that is relevant). This year, whenever the heating is turning off, the tank (or something around it) seems to make a really loud noise and seems to violently vibrate the pipework underneath the floor (1st floor). Apparently it can be heard from the boiler downstairs in the kitchen too, but I don't think it is as bad as what is happening upstairs. At first I thought it was going to explode or something lol. It doesn't happen as much as it used to now and when it does it seems to be less violent. Is this normal though or is there something wrong with it. I have heard that it is normal but I want to get some second opinions - to be honest, i wouldn't have thought a central heating system sounding like it was going to explode to be normal. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Any time you heat hot water, that water will expand, no getting around, all hot things do. Since it is new, probably has some air trapped in the system.

Give it a few days then per your instructions book bleed it. 

BG


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

And if that doesn't fix it you may need a water hammer device installed on the line.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Read this:

http://www.siouxchief.com/Resource_/ProductMedia/133/Water Hammer FAQ 4-04.pdf

I've lived in houses with boilers before and they all had those air chambers installed on each pipe, and I never heard the banging sound, in houses I lived in without air chambers you heard the little hammering men all the time.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats a good link bud!!

The system should not shake the house!!!!! (Thats insane)


Good luck!


----------

